# Romanov frame with sections for comb honey production



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Boris said:


> Recently, I created my new web page devoted to the Romanov frame with sections for comb honey production: http://www.beebehavior.com/romanov_comb_sections.php
> 
> Boris



In this part of the country they are called "Bass Wood Sections"


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

I know about Bass Wood Sections very well. I think that my frames with sections are less expensive and have more benefits/advantages.

Boris


----------



## Radar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Honeycomb Section Frames*

The ones that we use have cut-outs to allow the bees to traverse between the sections and hanging dividers to keep the comb within the woodwork


----------



## chefbeek (Sep 7, 2007)

*Dimensions or plans?*

Hi folks!
I like the idea of making some basswood box comb frames and supers to try this year, but I don't have any dimensions or plans. Do any exist, or would any of you be willing to part with some plans?
TIA,
Eamon
PS Fascinating stuff! Boris, love your web site! I fish in the Catskills all the time (West Branch, Delaware, East Branch, Beaverkill, Willow...)


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

I've added some dimensions (sizes), related to my topic.

Boris


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

> I know about Bass Wood Sections very well. I think that my frames with sections are less expensive and have more benefits/advantages. -Boris


I'm curious (having never used either system, personally): what are the differences between the Romanov frames and basswood sections, and what are the benefits or advantages of the Romanov frames over the basswood sections?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Note: if you would like to see updated info from my web pages, you have to use Refresh button in you Web browser ( if you browser doesn’t Auto-Refresh).

Boris


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

New nice photos were added.

Boris


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Boris, thanks for this post. Very informative. Do you think there is an advantage over just cutting sections from a medium frame?


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*very cool*

Very cool.
Is this your own idea?
Whence the name?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> Do you think there is an advantage over just cutting sections from a medium frame?


Ross,

1. All portions of cut comb should stand on a grid to let the honey drain from the outside cut cells. And I would like to avoid this process. My sections are market-ready.
2. I think my sections look more attractive than cut combs to the customer.

D.asly, it was my idea and my last name.

Boris


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

How do you seal (package) them for market. Do you wrap with clear plastic wrap or ....?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

And how do you do the 'fold' lines on your strip?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> How do you seal (package) them for market. Do you wrap with clear plastic wrap or ....?


Ross,

1. I don't like "plastic wrap ...". I was talking with many customers - they prefer looking-nice containers.
Please see the last picture and comment: "Advantage #10:
My sections fit 4 1/8" X 4 1/8" or 4 1/4" X 4 1/4" Comb Honey Container"

2. You can use a file to score lines, where the bends are.
Also you have to immerse strips in water tank for 25 -30 minutes, before you will start to 'fold' (bend) them.

Boris


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

New pictures were added:
http://www.beebehavior.com/romanov_comb_sections.php

Boris


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks very much Boris for the post here and link to your webpage, it looks very good design to me. I'll have to try it out next year for early spring flow!


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*those frames are very clever!*

Thanks for posting the webpage about them...I really like what you have done! Excellent work...-Danno


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

1. All portions of cut comb should stand on a grid to let the honey drain from the outside cut cells. 

why would a person do this step if using a plastic clam shell type container?


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

stangardener said:


> 1. All portions of cut comb should stand on a grid to let the honey drain from the outside cut cells.
> 
> why would a person do this step if using a plastic clam shell type container?



In this case, unless I'm mistaken, Boris doesn't cut them from their basswood bands, which makes for a neat appearance. Otherwise, if you package _cut combs_ without draining them on a grid, and the packaging shifts, etc., honey gets all over the comb and looks messy and "unprofessional". Aesthetics -- folks like a high quality-looking product.

MM


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Most folks I know market "Bass Wood Sections" in window boxes.

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=66


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> Most folks I know market "Bass Wood Sections" in window boxes.


I agree with MapMan statement: “…Aesthetics -- folks like a high quality-looking product.”

Boris


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

I’ve just added new photos with comments. I hope this information will be useful for some beekeepers:
http://www.beebehavior.com/romanov_comb_sections.php

Boris


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Good work, Boris.
It is nice to see someone with a passion for beekeeping using his ingenuity to advance the craft. Also, thanks for going to the trouble to put it on a webpage and sharing it for free.

Jeffrey


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

Since the bees build the comb out past the wood section, the fragile come could get banged up by the box. Has this been a problem? Would it survive on a market shelf? The baswood section protects the product, but is difficult to fabricate.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Illinois,

To answer on your questions I’ve added new pictures (## 17, 18) with my comments.

Boris


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

Yah, now I see you put in 10 frames of these. So if they are built out evenly, there should be no problem.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*source?*

the basswood cassettes... i understand filing them and soaking them , but are you just cutting thin strips of wood off a board or is there a source for those thin strips?


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Black Creek said:


> ... are you just cutting thin strips of wood off a board ?


 - yes.

Black Creek, 

I've added new photo for you (see Advantage #4):

Boris


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Boris said:


> - yes,
> 
> Black Creek, I've added new photo for you (see Advantage #4):
> 
> Boris


I can not find this "advantage # 4". Why don't you post a link so we do not have to spend time searching. 

OK I found it http://www.beebehavior.com/romanov_comb_sections.php

Boris can you give us a link for Black Creek?


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*i see it*

i'll have to give that a try. I see the frame itself has some divider strips to help hold the "cassettes" in snug. aproximately how thick do you cut the strips? i'm guessing if they are too thick it might make the sides bow out when you put them in the frame.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

Black Creek said:


> ... aproximately how thick do you cut the strips? ...


From 1/16" to 1/8".

Boris


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

I've just added new photos, based on some e-mail questions:
http://www.beebehavior.com/romanov_comb_sections.php

Boris


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Boris where do you buy basswood from for your "cassettes"?


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

*Basswood*

I believe can be substituted with balsa wood that you can get at any hobby shop or craft store, also I think Home Depot has some if you ask. Boris also says to use pine cut into thin strips wich is easy to do


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for info. I would like to find out where he gets Linden wood from however.


----------



## Boris (Jul 12, 2006)

pcelar said:


> Boris where do you buy basswood from for your "cassettes"?


Pcelar,

I prefer to use any softwood from coniferous trees: pine, fir, spruce and so on.

Boris


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Boris said:


> Pcelar,
> 
> I prefer to use any softwood from coniferous trees: pine, fir, spruce and so on.
> 
> Boris


Thanks Boris.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, this was a really cool thread. Has anyone tried making these? Also, I noticed that with the basswood boxes there are vaneer separators. Am i assuming correctly they use those to keep the bees building only in the boxes? Does the Romanov frames not need the separators because there is that starter comb strip? How much do you usually sell the comb boxes for?

Thanks,
Lupester


----------

